# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تکلیف کنکوری های 97

## Mr.me

سلام بچه ها
لطفا با دقت متن رو بخونید و نگید زوده فعلا و از این حرفا فقط نظرتون رو بگید


کسایی که امسال دوم بودن و میرن سوم با توجه به نظام قدیم کتاب های قدیمی دارن 
وکسایی که امسال میان سال اول کتاب های نظام جدید دارن
حالا اگه یکی کنکور 97 رو قبول نشد و برای سال دوم خواست بخونه تکلیفش چیه؟
یعنی باید با کتاب های نظام جدیدی کنکور بده که تا حالا حتی نخوندشون؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## _saeed_

میتونی دقیقا بگی فازت چیه؟

----------


## abraham

تو این مملکت هیچی معلوم نیست.......
100بار

----------


## _saeed_

از الان به فکر اونی بابا درست درست بخون 2وسال وقت داری حتما قبول میشی حتی اگه از اول ابتدایی نخونده باشی

----------


## Mr.me

> میتونی دقیقا بگی فازت چیه؟


کلن سوال پیش اومد

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

بنظرم آره :Yahoo (35):

----------


## reza__sh

اگه قبول نشی باید خاک با کود حیوانی باهم قاطی کنی بمالی سرت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rain girl

معلم شیمی ما میگفت باید از اول بخونه!

----------


## _saeed_

ازکنکور برای خودت غول درست نکن.ازخودت براکنکورغول درست کن .این فکرا رو هم بزار دم کوزه ابشو بخور.دیونه ای ها...خخخخ

----------


## stephanie

تا دو سه سال سوالات كنكور به صورت نظام قديم و نطام جديد برگزار ميشه براي شما  ...

مثل حدود 16-17 سالپ يش كه نظام آموزشي اون موقع هم تغيير كرده بود. 
نترس تو مملكت ما  بار ها و بارها اين مشكل پيش اومده.

----------


## raha..

احتمالا اگر سال اول قبول نشی سال دوم خیلی خیلی سخت میشه 
چون به احتمال زیاد کنکور حذف میشه یعنی میشه شرط معدل
خوب شاید الان بگی من معدلم بالا میشه...
اما باید بگم اگر شرط معدل بشه برای ی سری از رشته ها مثل پزشکی و.. و ی سری از دانشگاه ها مثل شریف و...مثل دهه 70 میشه
یعنی چی؟؟؟؟
یعنی هر دانشگاه خودش آزمون میگیره 
مثلا شنبه میری دانشگاه تهران آزمون میدی 
1شنبه بهشتی و....
و این خیلی سخت تره... :Yahoo (4): 
پس نتیجه اخلاقی به سال بعدش فکر نکن ...بخون تا سال اول بقبولی :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## stephanie

> اما باید بگم اگر شرط معدل بشه برای ی سری از رشته ها مثل پزشکی و.. و ی سری از دانشگاه ها مثل شریف و...مثل دهه 70 میشه
> یعنی چی؟؟؟؟
> یعنی هر دانشگاه خودش آزمون میگیره 
> مثلا شنبه میری دانشگاه تهران آزمون میدی 
> 1شنبه بهشتی و....
> و این خیلی سخت تره...
> پس نتیجه اخلاقی به سال بعدش فکر نکن ...بخون تا سال اول بقبولی


اين چيزي كه شما ميگي فقط و فقط براي آزمون دكتري بود كه اونهم الان حذف شده و آزمون رو سنجش به صورت هماهنگ برگزار مي كنه و فقط دانشگاهها مصاحبه رو خودشون تعيين مي كنن.

پذيرش براي دوره هاي كارشناسي از سال 1348 و با تاسيس سازمان سنجش فقط و ققط توسط كنكور سراسري بوده و لا غير ....

----------


## raha..

[QUOTE=stephanie;830640]اين چيزي كه شما ميگي فقط و فقط براي آزمون دكتري بود كه اونهم الان حذف شده و آزمون رو سنجش به صورت هماهنگ برگزار مي كنه و فقط دانشگاهها مصاحبه رو خودشون تعيين مي كنن.

پذيرش براي دوره هاي كارشناسي از سال 1348 و با تاسيس سازمان سنجش فقط و ققط توسط كنكور سراسري بوده و لا غير ....[/QUOT


درسته اما اون موقع که داشتن تلاش میکردن تا سیستم آموزشی عوض کنن گفتن قراره اینجوری بشه...
حالاخودشون میدونن :Yahoo (76): 
اما آقا هادی من بجای شما بودم  میخوندم....ما از اول به امید قبولی سال اول پیش رفتیم او ضاعمون اینه...
بشین بخون و به سال دوم فکر نکن ....

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام بچه ها
> لطفا با دقت متن رو بخونید و نگید زوده فعلا و از این حرفا فقط نظرتون رو بگید
> 
> 
> کسایی که امسال دوم بودن و میرن سوم با توجه به نظام قدیم کتاب های قدیمی دارن 
> وکسایی که امسال میان سال اول کتاب های نظام جدید دارن
> حالا اگه یکی کنکور 97 رو قبول نشد و برای سال دوم خواست بخونه تکلیفش چیه؟
> یعنی باید با کتاب های نظام جدیدی کنکور بده که تا حالا حتی نخوندشون؟


حاج هادی باورت میشه منم تو این سوال موندم؟؟؟

----------


## reza__sh

> حاج هادی باورت میشه منم تو این سوال موندم؟؟؟


داداش اون دفعه بهت گفت یه بار دیگه بگی حاجی من میدونم و تو :Y (714):

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش اون دفعه بهت گفت یه بار دیگه بگی حاجی من میدونم و تو


با تو که نبودم حاج رضا.خخخخ

----------


## DR.MAM

> تا دو سه سال سوالات كنكور به صورت نظام قديم و نطام جديد برگزار ميشه براي شما  ...
> 
> مثل حدود 16-17 سالپ يش كه نظام آموزشي اون موقع هم تغيير كرده بود. 
> نترس تو مملكت ما  بار ها و بارها اين مشكل پيش اومده.


تو خودت اصن یه دقیقه بشین فک کن ببین همچین چیزی اصن میشه؟؟؟

----------


## RAHI

اینایی که میان تو تاپیک سال دوما مینویسن زوده زوده میشه بگن حالا خودشون که دیر شروع کردن رتبشون الان چند شده لطفا؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): ؟

----------


## seyed sajjad

> اینایی که میان تو تاپیک سال دوما مینویسن زوده زوده میشه بگن حالا خودشون که دیر شروع کردن رتبشون الان چند شده لطفا؟؟؟؟


منم میخواستم همینو بپرسم

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## aCe

> داداش اون دفعه بهت گفت یه بار دیگه بگی حاجی من میدونم و تو


مگه حاجی چشه حاجی ؟  :Yahoo (35): 

بچها تازه از تاثیر مثبت بال درآوردن اونوقت یکی میاد میگه کنکور 97-98 فلان میشه  :Yahoo (4):  شاید گفتن همه بیاد پزشکی بخونید کنکور نداریم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## stephanie

> تو خودت اصن یه دقیقه بشین فک کن ببین همچین چیزی اصن میشه؟؟؟



چرا نشه ؟ فكر كردي خيلي كار سختيه

----------


## stephanie

سنجش 50 ساله داره كنكور برگزار مي كنه . يه زماني كنكور 2 مرحله اي بود . مرحله اول فقط عمومي ها و  مرحله دوم كه فقط كساني كه نمره قبولي مرحله اول رو مياوردن شركت مي كردن دروس اختصاصي . ديگه طراحي 2 نوع سوال كه كاري براش نداره.

كنكور رو با امتحانات مدرست مقايسه نكن.

----------


## shirin.

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
واااااای چقد ما بدبختیم

----------

